# Toughened Glass In Birmingham



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

me and my dad are looking to build a 4 ft viv and we are struggling to find anywhere that sells 4mm toughened glass for decent prices
if anyone knows of a supplier i would appreciate it greatly
thank you
dan


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

bump....................


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

bump.....................


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

bromsgrove glass;
Bromsgrove Glass & Windows - Home


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks
any more???


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

found one in basall heath £6.24 per peice of 4mm glass with polished edges for a 4ft viv


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

filfy said:


> found one in basall heath £6.24 per peice of 4mm glass with polished edges for a 4ft viv


toughened?

thats cheap whats the name of the place?


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

the glass works- Untitled Document im defo getting mine from there and yeah thats for toughened


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

There's one just outside alcester in a trading estate off the studley road, that i've used in the past. Not sure what kind of glass they do. They were reasonably priced.


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

ive got some 6mm for sale but i think its a bit to long for a 4foot viv,have a look in equipment classifieds ive posted on there


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

cheers all


----------

